# Mollie with scales missing on head



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My creamsicle lyretail mollie is missing a few scales on her head. Could the male be beating her up or something?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She could also have run into something. I find though, regular mollies do tend to be more aggressive, and head on with their attacks, or even sneak attacks. Are her fins tattered at all? How many females do you have, how many males do you have, and what size of tank?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> She could also have run into something. I find though, regular mollies do tend to be more aggressive, and head on with their attacks, or even sneak attacks. Are her fins tattered at all? How many females do you have, how many males do you have, and what size of tank?


I moved them into the 29 gallon today, I have two females and a male. The male is kind of agressive


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm try getting two more females, it'll lessen the aggression.  I find, if you have 3 females to a male or more females to a male, there is less aggression.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hmm try getting two more females, it'll lessen the aggression.  I find, if you have 3 females to a male or more females to a male, there is less aggression.


I will get a few more females lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

=D and if you want, try getting some plants and hiding spaces. I know mollies can be meanies lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I never much cared for their dull personalities. I love platies more


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol. I like balloon mollies. Between their funny appearance, their soft algae eating mouths (mine could never do damage to anyone :roll and their friendliness makes me love them :3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> lol. I like balloon mollies. Between their funny appearance, their soft algae eating mouths (mine could never do damage to anyone :roll and their friendliness makes me love them :3


I love sticking my finger in the tank and have them nibble on it


----------

